# Endura ex-2c thinners



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has any experience thinning endura 2-part epoxy with anything.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You need to use the manufacturer recommended thinner for each product. Do not mix or match or you will jerk with how the product will cure and perform. Expensive and a pain in the ass but you gotta follow the rules with epoxy.


----------

